# USD/Speaker Works body with JBL 2425 driver?



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello!

Just ask, how can this be, used USD/Speaker Works Horn body (Super A) with the horn driver JBL 2425? (also be used in JBL 4435 speakers)?

http://www.jblpro.com/pub/obsolete/2425hj.pdf

Have be a little bit curious about horn`s in the car 

Thinking out this system : 

Band-Tweeter: Sony XES-H50
Mid: USD w/ JBL driver (or Image Dynamics Horn) 
Midbass: Sony XES-F50
Subwoofer: 1x JBL 1500GTI (shut box 65liters)

Amp`s for all, 2 channel : 4x Sony XES-M50!

CD/DSP: Sony XES-P1/X1/C1 with P1 display in the rear view mirror
EQ for Horn: 2x Audio Control EQT

Only I missing for the moment is a, Horn`s/driver and EQT!


Location/position of frontspeakers: 

Tweeter -> A-pillar
Horn -> Under dashboard (car modell MB C180 - year 94)
Midbass -> Door`s or up in the dashboard ?

How will be to have location of 6" midbass up the dashboard and horns run under dash? 

I have ready dashboard with location of 6.5" speakers (for the moment ODR 7" - see photo).










I remember and also "Listen" a little bit car from the end of 90`s some used this setup in the car that time:

CD/DSP : Sony XES-P1/X1/C1
EQT for horn: 2x Audio Control EQT
Tweeter: Soundstream NT-1 (up in dash)
Mid: USD/Speaker Works body with JBL 2425 driver
Midbass: JBL 600GTI
Rearfil: I dont know model of speakers!
Subwoofer: 2x JBL 1500GTI in A-periodic enclosures!
Amps for front: 3x Soundstream Class A6.0
Amps for rear: 3x Soundstream Reference500

Was very cool install and sound very good from that little I could hear. SO like to try the same too

This are "idea" of crossover point from Sony XES-X1 line (4way):

Band-tweeter : 8.00KHz ->
Horn : 1.25KHz -> 8.00KHz 
6" : 78Hz -> 1.25KHZ (or higher)
15" : -> 78Hz

For the people some know about the first Sony XES line, SO have X1 pre-set slope value of 70db/oct!!
Cant adjust it!

MOST I have own EQ box for Horn in this case? 
(XES-P1/X1 have 6-band Parametric equalizers function.)


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks suitable.

Why the 2425 though? It doesn't look any better than modern options. (BMS, B&C, Faital, 18Sound)

I used some 2470s with radian diaphragms for a while, but mostly because that model offers a nice set of features that aren't available for under $1000 a pair, such as an alnico motor and silver shorting rings. The Tad 2001 is alnico IIRC, but it's also over $1000 a pair: TAD TD-2001 - TAD - Monitor Systems - Professional Audio Design


----------



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Looks suitable.
> 
> Why the 2425 though? It doesn't look any better than modern options. (BMS, B&C, Faital, 18Sound)
> 
> I used some 2470s with radian diaphragms for a while, but mostly because that model offers a nice set of features that aren't available for under $1000 a pair, such as an alnico motor and silver shorting rings. The Tad 2001 is alnico IIRC, but it's also over $1000 a pair: TAD TD-2001 - TAD - Monitor Systems - Professional Audio Design


Okay.. 
I dont know so much about the driver for horn`s, was just idea after I remember this old car.. 
Wow was not "cheap" this TAD driver.. 

Let`s say about price-range up to max $1600,- for pair, what would that be?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

soundboy said:


> Okay..
> I dont know so much about the driver for horn`s, was just idea after I remember this old car..
> Wow was not "cheap" this TAD driver..
> 
> Let`s say about price-range up to max $1600,- for pair, what would that be?


just off the top of my head, here's what I'd use :

on a budget of $150 per driver : BMS 4550 1" High frequency Compression Driver - BMS 4550 - BMS 4550 1" high frequency compression driver. BMS neodymium 4550 high frequency compression drivers are available here.

on a budget of $130 per driver : B&C DE250-8 1" Polyimide Horn Driver 8 Ohm 2/3-Bolt 294-605

on a budget of $50 per driver : Selenium D220Ti 1" Titanium Horn Driver 8 Ohm 1-3/8"-18 264-270


I can't really recommend anything over $300 a pair, because once you're spending that much money the size of the compression driver starts to get pretty outrageous. The ones that I put in my 2001 Accord were the size of a football, and while they sound lovely, I wouldn't do it again. I probably lowered the resale value of my car by $1000 due to all the crap I had to cut to make the compression drivers fit.

On the other end of the spectrum, there are lots of small neodymium compression drivers, like the CDX1-1425, that sound 'sweeter' to me than the big beefy compression drivers like the ones that were popular in the 90s. *But you pay a big price with the tiny compression drivers, you have to use a much higher crossover.*

BMS 4550 is a nice compromise tho.

I guess if you *really* wanted to drop $1600 on a pair of compression drivers you might consider the BMS coaxes


----------



## richiec77 (Sep 11, 2011)

You don't like the DE500's Patrick?

B&C DE500-8 1" Neo Titanium Horn Driver 8 Ohm 2/3-Bolt 294-608

There was a guy selling a set on here a day or 2 ago. I think the Diaphragms were busted but they're fairly in-expensive to replace.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/129744-b-c-pro-audio-component-set.html

B&C MMD500-8 Diaphragm For DE500-8 294-636


----------



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

OK.. thanks for information...

Was just curious about the price-range here. Of couse will pay so less if can

I found this in store here in Norway, cost price of each $216,- / Celestion CDX1-1425!

Are the easy to mount this to USD or ID horns body or need some a little bit modify to get them in?

How works the about Impedance case, the amp XES-M50 have this Impedance mode:

2 x 50W @ 4 ohms (0.03% / 0.5% THD with NFB On/Off)
2 x 100W @ 2 ohms (0.03% / 0.5% THD with NFB On/Off)
2 x 200W @ 1 ohm (0.05% / 0.5% THD with NFB On/Off)
(1 x 400W @ 4/2 ohms bridged by inverting one channel phase!)
Fuse: 2 x 30A

each channel - stable!

See the horn driver are from range 8-16ohm..

Someone have some idea how that location of 6" midbass speakers and horn will be, if 6" are mount in top of dash?
Will this mess up the "sounds stage"?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

richiec77 said:


> You don't like the DE500's Patrick?
> 
> B&C DE500-8 1" Neo Titanium Horn Driver 8 Ohm 2/3-Bolt 294-608
> 
> ...


I have really good high frequency hearing. Whenever possible I try to use aluminum.

Everything else being equal, aluminum and beryllium will have a resonance that occurs at a higher frequency than titanium.

This is a particularly big problem with compression driver, because the diaphragm is three or four times larger than a conventional driver.

You can see this in the CSD plot. Take a look at the CSD plot for a CDX1-1415 (with an aluminum diaphragm) and compare it to a mylar dome like the B&C compression drivers. The Celestion is cleaner up top.

BMS uses a unique and patented diaphragm which basically offers the best of both worlds. I'd probably use BMS if I didn't have a pile of JBL, Celestion and B&C already. (I *do* have a BMS 4540ND here, and it's lovely.)


----------

